
Show HN: Gtop, a system monitoring dashboard for terminal - aksakalli
https://github.com/aksakalli/gtop/blob/master/README.md
======
sucrose
If you're using PuTTY, you may need to `export NCURSES_NO_UTF8_ACS=1` or
change "Terminal-type string" from "xterm" to "linux" in Connection>Data for
the boxes to be displayed correctly.

Sources: \- [https://superuser.com/questions/278286/making-256-color-
and-...](https://superuser.com/questions/278286/making-256-color-and-line-
drawing-characters-both-work-in-putty) \-
[https://superuser.com/questions/735269/why-does-yast-now-
sho...](https://superuser.com/questions/735269/why-does-yast-now-show-lines-
as-lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq)

------
sucrose
FYI: Not for Windows

~~~
aksakalli
Unfortunately, Windows is not supported. It relies on systeminformation*
package and it does not cover all resources for Windows. PRs are welcome to
fix the issues for Windows.

[https://github.com/sebhildebrandt/systeminformation](https://github.com/sebhildebrandt/systeminformation)

------
fiatjaf
Amazing. Thank you. I've been looking for something like this for years.

~~~
aksakalli
Thank you.

------
peternicky
This looks awesome! Thank you for creating this.

